# Urdu: bolii jaa rahaa hai



## Abu Talha

Hello,

I was wondering if I could get some more information about the conjugation _bolii jaa rahaa hai_ which means, "he keeps speaking." 

1. Is it correct or should one say _boltaa jaa rahaa hai_ instead? 
2. Is it ever conjugated masculine: _bolaa jaa rahaa hai_? This seems to make the statement passive, "it keeps being spoken."
3. Does it work for all verbs?i. _woh seb khaa'ii (yaa khaayaa?) jaa rahaa hai_ for, "he keeps eating apples". _khaayaa_ again seems to make it passive, "that apple keeps being eaten".
ii. _woh baat kii jaa rahaa hai_ or _*karii* jaa rahaa hai_?​iii. _woh kitaab paRhii jaa rahaa hai_. If at all this conjugation is correct, this particular sentence seems shaky to me.​
I would appreciate your responses. Thanks!


----------



## marrish

daee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some more information about the conjugation _bolii jaa rahaa hai_ which means, "he keeps speaking."




In Urdu, standard Urdu, this is not correct. IMHO it is a kind of expression which has its roots in some other language. It is though familiar to me.

1. _bolte/bole/boltaa/ jaa rahaa hai_
2. I wouldn't say it so.
3. i._ khaa'e_
   ii. not _kii_, but if you really want to indulge in this manner, then _karii_.
  iii. yes, with the reservation at ii.


----------



## Alfaaz

In Punjabi, it would be boli jaa reya wa. 
In Urdu, it should be bole jaa raha hai. _boltaa jaa rahaa hai_ could also work. 
_woh seb khaa'e jaa rahaa hai_ 
woh baat kiye jaa raha hai
woh kitaab paRhe jaa raha hai


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks marrish, Alfaaz.


----------



## marrish

daee said:


> Thanks marrish, Alfaaz.


Most welcome, daee SaaHib.
Another reservation. I said some other languages of the speaker might be the reason of such usage, but I didn't mean solely Punjabi.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> In Punjabi, it would be boli jaa reya wa.
> In Urdu, it should be bole jaa raha hai. _boltaa jaa rahaa hai_ could also work.
> _woh seb khaa'e jaa rahaa hai_
> woh baat kiye jaa raha hai
> woh kitaab paRhe jaa raha hai




In Punjabi, I would normally say, "o bolii jaaNdaa e".

What about "vuh bole jaataa hai" in Urdu?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> In Urdu, standard Urdu, this is not correct. IMHO it is a kind of expression which has its roots in some other language. It is though familiar to me.
> 
> 1. _bolte/bole/boltaa/ jaa rahaa hai_
> 2. I wouldn't say it so.
> 3. i._ khaa'e_
> ii. not _kii_, but if you really want to indulge in this manner, then _karii_.
> iii. yes, with the reservation at ii.



1. "vuh bolte jaa rahaa hai" does not look right to me, marrish SaaHib. (vuh boltaa jaa rahaa hai)

3. ii Again "vuh baat karii jaa rahaa hai" is wrong, IMHO (vuh baat kiye jaa rahaa hai)
   iii "vuh kitaab paRhe jaa rahaa hai" would be the correct form, I would say.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> In Punjabi, I would normally say, "o bolii jaaNdaa e".
> 
> What about "vuh bole jaataa hai" in Urdu?


It is exactly the point why I didn't opt to name Punjabi here.
\vuh bole jaataa hai\ I don't know in Urdu.


----------



## Abu Talha

QURESHPOR said:


> 1. "vuh bolte jaa rahaa hai" does not look right to me, marrish SaaHib. (vuh boltaa jaa rahaa hai)
> 
> 3. ii Again "vuh baat karii jaa rahaa hai" is wrong, IMHO (vuh baat kiye jaa rahaa hai)
> iii "vuh kitaab paRhe jaa rahaa hai" would be the correct form, I would say.


Qureshpor Saahib, thanks for your valuable input.

Do you say "vuh bolte jaa rahaa hai" may be incorrect because of "rahaa" which points to the "tuu" register in 2nd person? i.e., you would say "wuh bolte jaa rahe hain" for plural and the "aap" register in singular?

You could also say "vuh kitaab parHtaa jaa rahaa hai", right?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> 1. "vuh bolte jaa rahaa hai" does not look right to me, marrish SaaHib. (vuh boltaa jaa rahaa hai)
> 
> 3. ii Again "vuh baat karii jaa rahaa hai" is wrong, IMHO (vuh baat kiye jaa rahaa hai)
> iii "vuh kitaab paRhe jaa rahaa hai" would be the correct form, I would say.


Thank you for your remarks, it is an interesting topic!
1. Although I myself don't use it and give the preference to the latter, all I can say it is used in writing at times.
3. ii. _karii_ is a variant which fits to this manner of speech IMHO, I'd say it is not wrong but non-standard. 
   iii. Your choice is the preferred one by me, too.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> It is exactly the point why I didn't opt to name Punjabi here.
> \vuh bole jaataa hai\ I don't know in Urdu.




naam us kaa ba-har Haal liye jaataa huuN
majbuur-i-Hayaat huuN jiye jaataa huuN
kyaa achchhe bure se hai mujhe kaam ai Raaz
jo kaam vuh letaa hai kiye jaataa huuN

Raaz ChaaNdpurii


----------



## Qureshpor

daee said:


> Qureshpor Saahib, thanks for your valuable input.
> 
> Do you say "vuh bolte jaa rahaa hai" may be incorrect because of "rahaa" which points to the "tuu" register in 2nd person? i.e., you would say "wuh bolte jaa rahe hain" for plural and the "aap" register in singular?
> 
> You could also say "vuh kitaab parHtaa jaa rahaa hai", right?




Yes, on both counts.


----------



## Faylasoof

daee said:


> Qureshpor Saahib, thanks for your valuable input.
> 
> Do you say "vuh bolte jaa rahaa hai" may be incorrect because of "rahaa" which points to the "tuu" register in 2nd person? i.e., you would say "wuh bolte jaa rahe hain" for plural and the "aap" register in singular?
> 
> You could also say "vuh kitaab parHtaa jaa rahaa hai", right?


 As has already been mentioned by QP SaaHib, "vuh bolte jaa rahaa hai" is not right! Instead, as he said, it is: woh boltaa jaa rahaa hai


"vuh kitaab parHtaa jaa rahaa hai" -- this is correct (present continuous).


Incidentally, if we said: bolii jaa rahii hai / boli jaatii hai / bole jaa rahe haiN / bole jaate haiN, all these we also use to signify the passive form:

yahaaN yeh zabaan bolii jaa rahii hai / bolii jaatii hai
Here this language is being spoken / is spoken.

kyaa kyaa bol bole jaa rahe haiN / bole jaate haiN
What words are being uttered / are uttered.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> naam us kaa ba-har Haal liye jaataa huuN
> majbuur-i-Hayaat huuN jiye jaataa huuN
> kyaa achchhe bure se hai mujhe kaam ai Raaz
> jo kaam vuh letaa hai kiye jaataa huuN
> 
> Raaz ChaaNdpurii


Many thanks, Qureshpor SaaHib, now I know it!
It is very difficult to think of Urdu grammar not having a context for me.


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks everyone, I think the matter is clear to me now.


----------



## Alfaaz

Again, didn't mean to solely label/extract Punjabi out...just presented an idea from experience...



> In Punjabi, it would be boli jaa reya wa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Punjabi, I would normally say, "o bolii jaaNdaa e".
> 
> What about "vuh bole jaataa hai" in Urdu?
Click to expand...


I think both are and could be used in Punjabi (and even the Urdu equivalents/forms are used in Urdu for that matter), but with slight distinctions (at least for me) which are kind of hard to explain in English (if memory serves me right, they exist in Latin...probably even in English, can't remember): 

_(The following are only opinions)
_
"o Boli jaaNdaa e" would be used in a sentence/situation/dialogue like: "bas mere gal cheRan di der ae. Fer te puchho kuch naa, allah di panah! Ik wari/dafa bolna shuru hundaa ae, te fer te o boli (turi) jaaNdaa e. anj jiwen rikaard di sui aTak jaundi ae ya CD te kharaash ayi hundi ae ya paRosiyaan da kutta paunki turi jaanda ae!" 

"o boli jaa reya wa": "Majje, putar jaldi kar aja! Tera payyo boli jaa reya wa; Khuda janRe ki raula pai gaya wa, kaeRi aafat aagai ae. Khuda khair kare, kitte ae uddha akhri deedar hi naa hoae. Surat Yaasin paRna shuru kar do...!"

So it seems that "o boli jaande ae" is more like "he keeps on talking" while "o boli jaa reya wa" is more like "He is continuing to talk (continuously)"............or maybe not!

In Urdu: 
Alarm bajta jaataa hai (could be anytime?)- Darwaza jab bhi khula rehne do, to alarm bajta jaataa hai...
Alarm bajaa jaa raha hai (kind of present?)- Alif ne darawaza khula choR diya hai, aur alarm baja jaa raha hai...
Alarm baje jaa raha hai (past to present?)- Jab se darwaza khola hai, alarm baje jaa raha hai...

This is really confusing! Ab lagta hai jaise dard-e-shakikah aya hi chahta hai!


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> .............
> 
> In Urdu:
> Alarm bajta jaataa hai (could be anytime?)- Darwaza jab bhi khula rehne do, to alarm bajta jaataa hai...
> Alarm bajaa jaa raha hai (kind of present?)- Alif ne darawaza khula choR diya hai, aur alarm baja jaa raha hai...
> Alarm baje jaa raha hai (past to present?)- Jab se darwaza khola hai, alarm baje jaa raha hai...
> 
> This is really confusing! Ab lagta hai jaise dard-e-shakikah aya hi chahta hai!


 Good that you mention these because examples just like these ( I was thinking of a defective musical box!) were in mind when I was giving my reponses earlier however I thought it'll be best not to confuse everyone and give everyone a _dard-e-shaqiiqah_!


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> ......
> In Urdu:
> Alarm bajta jaataa hai (could be anytime?)- Darwaza jab bhi khula rehne do, to alarm bajta jaataa hai...
> *Alarm bajaa jaa raha hai (kind of present?)- Alif ne darawaza khula choR diya hai, aur alarm baja jaa raha hai...*
> Alarm baje jaa raha hai (past to present?)- Jab se darwaza khola hai, alarm baje jaa raha hai...


This is a good example. It seems it works for some verbs only....

vuh marii jaatii thii/jaa rahii thii

kisii suurat namuud-i-soz pahchaanii nahiiN jaatii
*bujhaa jaataa hai* dil, chihre kii taabaanii nahiiN jaatii

(Jigar)

Similarly for verbs "honaa", "ghirnaa", "jalnaa"

Edit: I should add that this kind of construction is used with those verbs which can not have a passive, i.e those that are intransitive.

For this construction, see this thread, especially the posts by a certain Qureshpor

Urdu: فعلوں کے ڈھانچے


----------



## marrish

Abu Talha said:


> I was wondering if I could get some more information about the conjugation _bolii jaa rahaa hai_ which means, "he keeps speaking."


Now I can add to this that "_bol*ii* jaa rahaa hae_" could be perhaps also interpreted as _bole+h*ii* jaa rahaa hae?_


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> vuh marii jaatii thii/jaa rahii thii


_marii_ sounds similarly to the above mentioned _karii_  
_vuh mu'ii jaatii thii/ja rahii thii_


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> _marii_ sounds similarly to the above mentioned _karii_
> _vuh mu'ii jaatii thii/ja rahii thii_


No, I believe here it is "marii/maraa" etc. Not of course the place name "Murree" in Pakistan!


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> No, I believe here it is "marii/maraa" etc. Not of course the place name "Murree" in Pakistan!


   You would agree that "_mu'ii jaa rahii thii_" removes the ambiguity
Apparently the forms shifted, nowadays it is the regular form _marii_. The analogous _karii_ form is a regular one too, seems to have been prevalent in the "Purab" while the irregular (m. kiyaa, muy/'aa, hu'aa; fem. kii, mu'ii, hu'ii) were/are prevalent in the standard (Western) dialects, as opposed to karaa maraa bhayaa fem. karii marii bha'ii.


----------



## aevynn

marrish said:


> Now I can add to this that "_bol*ii* jaa rahaa hae_" could be perhaps also interpreted as _bole+h*ii* jaa rahaa hae?_





marrish said:


> not _kii_, but if you really want to indulge in this manner, then _karii_.



I think you're probably right about interpreting this _bolii_ as _bole hii_! This also explains why _karii_ = _kare hii_ might be okay, but _kii_ would be weird.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ aevynn SaaHib, I believe marrish SaaHib's interpretation is merely a coincidence of "bole hii" sounding like "bolii". In the OP, as far as I can make out,  _*bolii jaa rahaa hai*_ is based on Punjabi, at least, if not other languages.


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor said:
			
		

> ...*bujhaa jaataa hai* dil, chihre kii taabaanii nahiiN jaatii
> 
> (Jigar)


Thanks for the detailed answer and examples. Could you translate the quoted couplet into English? (It is always interesting to read your wonderful translations!)


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer and examples. Could you translate the quoted couplet into English? (It is always interesting to read your wonderful translations!)


I have quoted the shi3r incorrectly. The correct shi3r is:

kisii suurat namuud-i-soz-i-pinhaanii nahiiN jaatii
bujhaa jaataa hai dil chihre kii taabaanii nahiiN jaatii 

To answer your question, it would not be an easy exercise.


----------



## aevynn

Not an easy exercise, but a fun one!  I look forward to seeing what others come up with. Here's my stab at it:

No matter what happens, embers never cease to show​The heart keeps petering out, the face never ceases to glow​


----------



## Alfaaz

aevynn said:
			
		

> No matter what happens, embers never cease to show
> The heart keeps petering out, the face never ceases to glow


Thanks for the beautiful translation!


----------

